# This story is so sad..Poor Dog



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*Dog Gets Magical Name For Amazing Survival*



*BRIDGETON, N.J. -- *Cumberland County SPCA workers are so amazed at the survival of a dog that was slashed with a machete, they have renamed him Merlin. 

The dog is recovering at the SPCA and he's going to need a new home soon. 

Bev Greco, of the SPCA, told NBC 10 News that it is one of the worst cases of animal cruelty that their investigators have ever seen. She said that it is a miracle the dog is still alive. 








The dog's spirit didn't seem to be wounded, despite the deep scars he will have to live with for the rest of his life. 

"I heard the dog crying for its dear life," said Michael Harrington, the uncle of suspect Marcus Fennell. 

Harrington said that last Friday afternoon he saw Fennell, 21, use this machete to viciously slash his pet dog Snowflakes twice in the head. 

"It's a horrible scene, seeing a dog that way," Harrington said. 

"From the actual eyelid down was just completely open to the bone," Greco said. 

The alleged attack happened in a yard behind the house where Fennell lives with his mother. A veterinarian stitched up the animal and managed to save his life. 

"He told me he killed the dog, tried to kill the dog, because the dog tried to bite him. That dog wouldn't bite nobody. It was a very friendly dog," Harrington said. 

Fennell was arrested and charged with two counts of animal cruelty. 

Fennell's mother, Jennifer Fennel, said that her son has suffered from mental problems for several years. 

"He didn't want to take his medicine. ... Marcus never did nothing like that in his life, so I don't know -- I think he was just really unbalanced," Fennel said. 

"I hope Mr. Fennell gets the help he needs because he obviously has a problem," Greco said. 

The suspect's family plans to surrender custody of the dog to the SPCA, which is now accepting applications from anyone interesting in adopting him. The dog is expected to fully recover and now even has a new name -- Merlin. 

"He's got a little bit of magic, because that's the only thing that kept him alive," Greco said. 

To adopt Merlin, or another animal who needs a home, call the Cumberland County SPCA at (856) 691-1500 or go to its Web site at SPCAofCumberlandco.bizland.com. 

Fennell is being held in lieu of $25,000 bail. He also faces charges for allegedly resisting arrest and assaulting a police officer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

jesus christ...poor thing
it's a miracle it was saved from that condition.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sick, just sick


----------

